# GAS METER/GAUGE not working???



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Fri. night I got about a quarter tank of gas and I stop and put in about ten dollars worth. I drive for around ten more min. and notice no difference........

Sat. morning I get to the car and the tank is full......

Thu. morning I get to my car and notice its only gone down a quarter and Ive been driving all over the place--so I throw in another 10 but ofcourse it doesnt move--and now my check engine light is on...

BTW everything else on my gauges is functional...

ANY IDEAS/ INFO PLEASE.............


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

*Mafs Failing....*

There is a mass air flow sensor in the trunk and you may have over filled it and its not reading correctly because its not pressuring up. I think it code 55 1 long blink and 15 short, or take it to a dealer ship and have them test the computor to get the code and from there Either look through a manual to find out how to fix the problem or ask them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmm--I dont think It overflowed it cuz I first noticed the problem when there was only a quarter of gas and then it wouldnt move up.... 

BUT there is a chance I may have done that on Fri. when I put the 10 in then I put in another 5 thinking the 10 never gave me anything....

I really want to figure this out on my own--DAMN dealer will charge me up the a** just to look at it--then up my a** some more to fix it


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you can buy a consult at most auto stores. if you do, make sure you get the OBD II connector w/ the Nissan key. or go to any import shop and they might have it as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

*The sensor trips,*

or goes bas if you dont tighten the gas cap all the way or if you over fill the tank. If you have a chiltons manual it will show you how to read codes off of the computor and diagnose he problem. But for what i am thinking it is you will still need to have some one look at it or go to the library and look up on a facotry service manual what it take to replace the sensor and what the part # is. photo copie what you need and have at it....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

it loooks LIKE Ill be heading towards that DAMN dealer this weekand...

im thinking my O2 sensor needs to be replaced--If I can be sure that its that than all I have to do is buy it and then figure out the install.

BUT Im not sure its even that at all........


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i know someone that happened to in his toyota in the gas tank there is a sensor like a float of some sort it broke he was constantly filling his gas up not knowing that the one time he didnt he realized he had no gas and broke down  thats sucked it was a gas flow meter or sensor or something not sure if its the same thing in our cars but i can find out


----------



## greensentra (May 22, 2002)

You said the engine light came on, ok just go to autozone they give free testing when your engine light comes on. The dealer will charge you so take it to autozone it's free. And another free way of doing it is if you have the repair manual, it shows you how to read the codes off the ecu.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

addicted-try and find out alittle more about that--it seems like it makes sense..

green-hmmmm thats a real good idea I just gotta find an autozone--Ive never been to one around here--Im not sure if I have ever even seen one....yeah uknow wut I think I have seen one --just not sure where.


----------

